# 60 day insanity workout



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

A friend of mine introduced me to this workout, we both want to lose weight.

Using me as a guinea pig (lol) she wanted to have a feel for it/see if it really works before she tries it herself so she lent it to me. So far aside from my normal workouts at the gym, I pop in the dvd when I get home. I've been following the workout for about 6 days now.... and I seem to have gained 8 lbs ironically..

Its a pretty cardio intensive workout. I have gotten positive results in my cardio endurance and I've only been doing this for 6 days, aside from the ironic 8 lbs that I gain its pretty good...

Just wanted to share it here to get opinions, and ask if anyone here tried it before. lol I don't think I can say that I gained 8 lbs to my friend ehe.

Sidenote: (like anyone cares)
Currently I weigh 170 lbs, before christmas I was at 151 lbs (which was pretty close to my ideal weight) but then christmas, new years, and being alone on valentines (cries) came and 
catapulted me to 162 lbs... sigh.

Edit: Oh crud I think I posted this on the wrong section.... I didn't notice the "Nutrition, Supplement and Exercise" till now.


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

My friend at work has tried this. She said it was extremely tough, but she stuck with it and it did wonders for her 
Good luck with it!!


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

It has done wonders  

My current weight now is 158 lbs after I fixed my diet (due to me not noticing I was eating more cause of the cardio) it just melted away lol. I'm on a diet right now, I workout at the gym 3 times a week then by night I do the isanity workouts and its been great. My running endurance has practically doubled and I've only been doing this for almost 3 weeks now


----------



## Endorphin buzz (Nov 26, 2011)

I saw an advert for this on late night tv

Looks tough !


----------



## wiZZ (May 31, 2011)

I got P90 and P90X. Insanity will kill my bad knee.


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

good workout but the people in it DRIVE ME CRAZY! "hey, lookit her. look how she's working it. do it just like her!" shut up, shut up, shut up! are you even looking at her form?!! it's so sloppy that most of them are doing a totally different exercise. at least get people who do the exercises right, with precise form and technique. if you do the program then don't pay attention to the people working out on the vid. it's designed to pollute your mind with anger (hence why they call it "INSANITY").


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

No way I could do that with my current physical health.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

im trying to build muscle not lose it...


----------



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

My mother bought this years ago, thinking she was going to get fit and toned. She couldn't even handle the warmup so she gave up. Now it is in a box somewhere collecting dust. Lol. We need to resell that **** on Ebay or something.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

I think I mentioned this in another related thread but a friend of mine did Insanity as he was training to be a firefighter and whoa that dude is fit. I'm not sure he did strictly Insanity. I do remember him trying out the "300 workout" for a while.


----------



## Mamacrymsonreign (Apr 25, 2012)

I just finished insanity again and started asylum. I've built muscle and burned a lot of fat doing it. It's really hard. I do it mainly to help with my anxiety. I work so hard at it that causes my mind to go blank and I stop thinking for about half an hour a day. When I don't work out, my anxiety gets worse and my OCD gets a little out of control.


----------

